# Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim?



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

Thx


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (randemar)*

Some have reported success with Bar keepers Friend. It certainly works well on rear muffler. It has not worked on my window trim.
Good luck!!


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (randemar)*

You could try Mother's silver polish.
This stuff has brought back the shine in anything remotely metallic.
You can find at any major auto parts store like Autozone or Discount Autoparts.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (v10tdiguy)*

yeah, my window trim is the worst.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (randemar)*

Guys. Mine has some hard water stains. I've tried 3 products including mothers... No success yet.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (adcockman)*

VW replaced my rear window trim on a previously owned Touareg. I would not go through it again, unless you have FULL faith in your dealer and there glass people. It requires removal of most of the rear interior.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (randemar)*

Try CLR liquid which is available at many Lowe's/Home Depot and other hardware stores. Use a strong solution wiyh less dilution.
DO NOT USE BAR KEEPERS - IT MAY SCUFF OR SCRATCH chrome.
Cy


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (cybulman)*

hmm.. I'll give it a try.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (cybulman)*

CLR did not make a dent on cleaning my window tim and I used it full strength. I also tried rubbing compound. Is there anyone who has had success with this problem?


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (randemar)*

So, those of you that have discoloration/fading, do you wash your cars often? Or does it just tarnish after a while?? I haven't had this problem with my Passat after a year of use, but I wash it very often...??


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_
DO NOT USE BAR KEEPERS - IT MAY SCUFF OR SCRATCH chrome.
Cy

I have always used the liquid Bar Keepers Friend and never had any problem with "scuff" or scratching on any metal surface:








HTH


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (henna gaijin)*

VW will warranty it.
BUT if you want to try yourself I use "mothers aluminum polish" on customers cars and it works great. Just try to stay away from car washes that use harsh cleaners.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (randemar)*

Bar Keepers friend or Mothers Power polish or any Chrome polish...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I've had good luck with








on a 2004 Touareg. The thing is, this isn't typical metal. It almost seems to have some kind of light "gel coat" over it, for lack of a better term. I'm starting to see some residual staining on the trim on this Touareg, but it's three years old now, so I imagine some of the staining is pretty well seated.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Any way to clean discolored/oxidized outside chrome trim? (Slimjimmn)*

VW will warranty it on my '04 with 61,000 miles? Bartender's Friend did not work either.


----------



## bulahee (Jan 20, 2005)

I had some acid stain on my window trim due to the rain drip penetrating thru the garage ceiling made of cement. The trim is discolored and cannot be cleaned with vinegar. I used P21S Multi-Surface Finish Restorer http://www.p21s.com/products/bis_fr.html , after rubbing for 4-5 times application, the stain is gone.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

mothers didn't work for me...


----------



## SLPRTDI (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (adcockman)*

Our 03 Passat wagon has had this issue since it was new.
Dealer replaced most strips 3 times, still does it.
They blamed us going thru car washes, well we dont.
VW knows of the problem and has no fix for it. The strips are clear coated and cleaners only work for a week at the most, waxing does not help either. They(VW) claims it is an enviromental issue as the problem is spotty in the USA, I say thats all BS!!!! 
The last batch of trim tarnished or turned cloudy just sitting in garage.
If we can get plenty of people to act on this I am will to go the class action lawsuit direction with this to open VW eyes to fix an issue with crappy supplied parts from a vendor.
Anyone wanna join in ?


----------

